# Nausea and ibs



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if any of you guys on here have experienced really bad nausea? Atm its so bad I'm really hungry, try to eat a meal and I just can't finish it. It's been going on for perhaps a week, and I was just wondering if any of you had this, and how you dealt with it. It's really beginning to frustrate me.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I have had nausea for the past year and a half, it is my worst symptom. When I feel nauseous, I feel generally sick all over, if I can just get it to subside, I feel much better. My doctor put me on Reglan for the nausea and it does seem to help. I don't know if it is available in the U.K. I do know it has some serious side effects, but I have not experienced any thus far. If it is available to you I would ask the doctor about letting you try it and see if it helps. You may start feeling a whole lot better if you can get over the nausea feeling. I hope things change for you. Good Luck.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've never been medicated for the nausea because its never really been bad until now. And I'm not sure what the trigger point method is. Is it just finding triggers for it? And thankyou for your replies .


----------



## sarah_mocha (Dec 17, 2012)

I get bad feelings of nausea with my ibs but that's because it was a problem before, related to my anxiety issues and I am on these tablets called 'Buccastem'. They're not really tablets that you have to take regularly, you don't have to take them every single day, unless you need to, just when you feel sick, then they work after about 30 minutes - 1 hour.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try Ginger.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I find myself feeling nauseous at some point or other at least once a day. Quite often I'll wake up feeling sick. I am unsure if its anxiety or ibs related, but I've totally lost my appetite, I probably only have one proper meal a day xD.


----------



## Queensgirl52 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nausea isn't part of my IBS woes, but my husband is going through chemotherapy and has two very effective anti-nausea medicines. One is compazine and the other is ondantsetron. The compazine is the milder of the two; you start with that and move up to the other if you're still queasy. I don't know if they're available in your part of the world, or if they're sold there under other names. Perhaps someone else who's reading this will know.

I wish you the best.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ooh bless him, hope he has a speedy recovery and I'll ask my doctor when I'm back there in March, there isn't a day that passes where I don't feel nauseous. It's irritating. Thankyou very much


----------

